# ¿Qué serías capaz de hacer por 1.000.000$?



## elosciloscopio (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola, ¿qué harías por 1.000.000$?

-¿Te comerías un condensador de 4700uF?
-¿Chuparías el cautin enchufado?
-¿Te borrarías de Forosdeelectronica?
-¿Quemarías tus componentes?
-¿Romperías una bombilla con la mano'

Pongan sus preguntas descabelladas.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 2, 2009)

Primero que nada, deberíamos definir que son los $. (Por si no lo sabías o no te habías dado cuenta, hay pesos argentinos, mexicanos, chilenos, euros, dólares).
Pero la verdad, yo no me lastimaría por recibir unos pesos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 2, 2009)

1.000.000$=

713,165.03€
3,797,550        Pesos (Argentina)
13,221,693.99 Pesos (México)
539,715,000    Pesos (Chile)
23,320,750.40 Pesos (Uruguay)


----------



## rulkasdj (Jul 2, 2009)

ojala existiera alguien que me de 1.000.000 $ por romper una bombilla con la mano


----------



## mabauti (Jul 2, 2009)

- besarias en la boca a 1000 mujeres mas feas que tu suegra?
- correrias desnud@ hasta el centro de tu ciudad y de regreso?
- lucharias en lodo a muerte contra "The Rock" , Triple H y Mama Campanita?


----------



## lobito (Jul 2, 2009)

Quemarías el circuito que mas te costó hacer funcionar?
Desordenarias todas tus montañas de componentes que con tanto mimo ordenaste?
Dejarias la electrónica?
Te mudarías a la luna? (Debería odiarte mucho el que te pagara...  )


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 2, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> - besarias en la boca a 1000 mujeres mas feas que tu suegra?
> - correrias desnud@ hasta el centro de tu ciudad y de regreso?
> - lucharias en lodo a muerte contra "The Rock" , Triple H y Mama Campanita?



-Si
-Si
-  fssns no



			
				lobito dijo:
			
		

> Quemarías el circuito que mas te costó hacer funcionar?
> Desordenarias todas tus montañas de componentes que con tanto mimo ordenaste?
> Dejarias la electrónica?
> Te mudarías a la luna? (Debería odiarte mucho el que te pagara...  )



-Si
-  she
-Si
-*NO*
-Si


----------



## unleased! (Jul 2, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada, deberíamos definir que son los $. (Por si no lo sabías o no te habías dado cuenta, hay pesos argentinos, mexicanos, chilenos, euros, dólares).
> Pero la verdad, yo no me lastimaría por recibir unos pesos.


El simbolo del euro es este => €
y no este => $

Saludos.


----------



## Raedon (Jul 2, 2009)

Dejarias que roberto carlos te patee en donde no te pega el sol? (si ahi abajo)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 2, 2009)

Si si, pero haber quien es el guapo que se traga un electrlítico. Y encima de los gordos!
Que la mermelada que llevan dentro no tiene pinta de ser de frutas del bosque!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 2, 2009)

Jajajaja. Mejor dejame así que estoy bien.


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 2, 2009)

quemaria el integrado mas caro que consegui   y tiraria el movil por el inodoro      
o pasaria mi computadora de Windows XP Professional a Windows 95


----------



## GustyArte (Jul 2, 2009)

Pongo mi lengua en el fly-back de la tv y silvo


----------



## saiwor (Jul 2, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Hola, ¿qué harías por 1.000.000$?
> 
> -¿Te comerías un condensador de 4700uF?
> *-¿Chuparías el cautin enchufado?
> ...




nada grave   
Solo que chuparse un cuatin,,, te mandara al hospital encima desfigurado tus labios  
Dejar foros de electronica NO,,,

Pues yo haria:
Tomaria los dos cables de la red 220VAC, pues estaria el mayor tiempo posible,,,, hasta que ciaga al suelo...


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 2, 2009)

ops:             :evil: 

Por el millon, dejaria de *trabajar absolutamente* con la electronica . . .

         ops:             :evil:

mientras me dure el billete, no de por vida . . .


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 2, 2009)

Te meterías una tira de pines macho de 40 pines no fraccionable por la nariz?


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 2, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> - correrias desnud@ hasta el centro de tu ciudad y de regreso?


No solo eso, sino que además iría gritando "SOY MILLONARIOOOOOOOOO!"    (No, en serio, soy capaz de hacerlo  )

Igual no sé si en realidad quiero un millón de Dolares...
Pero si los quisiera, probablemente haría varias de las cosas que pusieron, inluido el electrolítico 



Saludos.


----------



## neutron (Jul 2, 2009)

por casi 4 millones hago esto:

-Quemarías mis componentes

a parte.. hay algo mas divertido que quemar cosas? jejeje

total, despues de ganar 4 millones, compro todos los componentes que queme y listo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Si si, pero haber quien es el guapo que se traga un electrlítico. Y encima de los gordos!
> Que la mermelada que llevan dentro no tiene pinta de ser de frutas del bosque!



como entra sale, quien no cago soretes mas grandes ? (disculpen pero en un solo renglon mucha guarangada) .
eso si, como buen profesional me permiten elegir a mi algunas cosas:
1--- patitas cortadas al ras .  
2 -- miniatura y me busco el de menor tension posible ya que eso define el tamaño y el esfuerzo posterior para recuperarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2009)

A ver, quienes se apuntan para estos "cositos"







Yo empezaría con los de tipo ceramico  

Ahora, si por lo de la mermelada de adentro se preocupan, untenles nutella por fuera y listo. A comer!

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 3, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> A ver, quienes se apuntan para estos "cositos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Los pequeños los recuperas después de tragarlos pero creo que los mas grandes son de los llamados "no retornables"


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

¿Por un millón de $...

-...Tocarías el chupón mat de una tele?
-...Tirarías el osciloscopio a la basura?
-...Pasarías un año en la cárcel?

Yo lo del chupón si, que no te dicen si por el lado del metal o el del plástico!


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 3, 2009)

elosciloscopio, dime quien no tiraria su osciloscopio si le dan un millon? sabes el osciloscopio que te compras despues con ese dinero, le decis "hola" y te contesta.
lo de la carcel..... no soy tan loco para estar un año con asesinos y abusadores, si sobrevives sales "pateando para el otro cuadro"


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio, dime quien no tiraria su osciloscopio si le dan un millon? sabes el osciloscopio que te compras despues con ese dinero, le decis "hola" y te contesta.
> lo de la carcel..... no soy tan loco para estar un año con asesinos y abusadores, si sobrevives sales "pateando para el otro cuadro"



Bueno si, pero haber quien toca el chupón MAT de una tele.
Ahí os va una buena:

¿Por 1.000.000 irías a la atienda de electrónica, pedirías un puñado de resistencias y se las tirarías al dependiente a la cara?

Pues yo me lo pensaría, porque dónde yo vivo no hay más tiendas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 3, 2009)

Iría a la casa de electrónica y defecaría en el mostrador, luego le preguntaría si tienen los nuevos PIC32MX con USB OTG en caso de que me dijeran que no quemaría dicha casa. 

PD: Aunque también lo pensaría ya que no hay muchas casas de electrónica por acá jaajajaj


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 3, 2009)

> elosciloscopio, dime quien no tiraria su osciloscopio si le dan un millon? sabes el osciloscopio que te compras despues con ese dinero, le decis "hola" y te contesta.



Acabo de conseguir mi 1er osciloscopio pero si lo tiraria y creo(si lo completo) que compraria este:


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 3, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> bueno si, pero haber quien toca el chupón MAT de una tele.
> Ahí os va una buena:
> 
> ¿Por 1.000.000 irías a la atienda de electrónica, pedirías un puñado de resistencias y se las tirarías al dependiente a la cara?
> ...



una vez casi lo hago, pedi 6 valores distintos de resistencias (a proposito para marear al vendedor) y como lo esperaba, me trajo solo dos y se olvido de las otras. se las tuve que pedir de a una. me moleste un poco, pero no se las tire por la cara porque de las tres casas de electronica que hay aqui esa es la mas grande y a la que siempre voy.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ç


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

yo como mucho romper una bombilla con la mano,porque eso yo he visto que la rompen y no les pasa nada.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

Pues yo a mordiscos me comeria un PCB


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

jaja,mira que estan crujientes,pero te imaginas que es una patata de las crujientes y duras y con sabor a cobre jaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> jaja,mira que estan crujientes,pero te imaginas que es una patata de las crujientes y duras y con sabor a cobre jaja


  No con sabor barbacoa!  

...Pero quien no se comería buenamente unas fichas de lego o un kilo de macarrones crudos 

Pues la verdad es que probablemente no haría ninguna de las cosas que he propuesto, porque en más de una morirías en el intento....
Además por nada del mundo dejaría la electrónica.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

eso,esque ni me lo plantearia,

jaja,una cosa que haria yo seria aguantar del equipo de musica que mas db del mundo de.que serian como 170 o incluso mas.
asi por lo menos puedo decir que he visto el equipo de musica mas potente del mundo


----------



## leaelectronico (Jul 4, 2009)

quien se descargaria un condensador de flash cargado a 200v en las bolitas?¿¿..jej debe doler..pero despues te recuperas con los billetes en mano...jaj
saludos!


----------



## mabauti (Jul 4, 2009)

pues si uno se queda esteril ya no le veo lo positivo u_u


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

pero con un millon tienes para comprarte los pares que te hagan falta jaja
osea que yo no me preocupaba por eso,me preocuparia por buscar unos bien grandes y que me gusten


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2009)

pues lo del flash es lo unico que me puso a pensar, lo del capacitor si pido la nutella pero con tenedor y cuchillo, que lo que me preocupa es la salida y no la entrada
en fin les dejo una buena:  echarse un trago de percloruro ferrico?
me aviento, pero lo haria en la sala de urgencias de algun hospital (el mejor, ya tendre para pagarlo)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> Solo que chuparse un cuatin,,, te mandara al hospital encima desfigurado tus labios



En momentos como este es cuando te arrepientes de comprarte un soldador de 80W     


Ahora una un tanto extraña:

Si fueras ha hacer la compra, y nada más entrar en el supermercado, vieras un carrito de la compra abandonado, que tiene exactamente las misms cosas que ibas a comprar, ¿Te llevarías ese carrito o te patearías todo el súper para coger los mismos alimentos?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 6, 2009)

ni lo pensaria elociloscopio, y con lo del cautin aun de 80W si lo hago (claro que recien enchufado)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 6, 2009)

Casi me muero de la risa con este tema



> Pues yo a mordiscos me comeria un PCB



 yo lo haria pero que no sea de fibra de vidrio




> Solo que chuparse un cuatin,,, te mandara al hospital encima desfigurado tus labios



 mucho mejor si no esta enchufado




> echarse un trago de percloruro ferrico?



 pero le echaria un poquito de azucar porque con ese olor debe saber peor que un purgante, es mas parece un purgante.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2009)

Seguro que al primer trago de Cloruro Ferrico te pones del mismo color. 

A ver quien se avienta unos Piercings de Resistencias de 5W.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

Pues a ver quien se mete un PIC 16F876 por el ---- (si si, por ahí)

Pero yo no me metería un trago de cloruro....
Los órganos internos se te desharían como se deshace el cobre de las placas...
Además me estimo muncho mi cloruro... ...que cada día va más caro!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Yo el condensador, si es solo la "mermelada", creo que me la como de una.


----------



## jorger (Jul 10, 2009)

jajaja   .

-Te rajarías los brazos con las patillas de un 555?
-Recibirías un arco de 26kv de un flyback en un ojo?
-Harías explotar con un mechero un condensador de 6800uF en tu boca?
jejeje   

Un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

El del 555 seguro. No soy "emo", pero tampoco debe ser tan serio el "rajarse" los brazos con un CI.
Los otros seguro que no.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

-Os meteríais las patillas de un trimpot por debajo de las uñas?
-Llevaríais trozos de PCB's dentro de los zapatos todo lo que queda de año?
-Te podrías en el pie un 555, y le pegarías un buen martillazo?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

-meterias varios CI patas arriba en los zapatos?


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 10, 2009)

algunas opciones son aceptables y si uno es medio audaz las hace, pero otras me parece ridiculo hasta de pensarlas

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

-te comerias una bolsita de resistencias de 1/4 de vatio?
-agarrarias la punta caliente del cautin con la mano?
-te dejarias caer un transformador de 600VA en un pie?
-comerias pan untado con crema de soldar?

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> -te comerias una bolsita de resistencias de 1/4 de vatio?
> -agarrarias la punta caliente del cautin con la mano?
> -te dejarias caer un transformador de 600VA en un pie?
> -comerias pan untado con crema de soldar?
> ...


 
   Si las resistencias son SMD me las como, pero si no me lo pensaría... ¿Puedo cortarles las patas?   

Aquí van más:

-Irías desnudo hasta la tienda de electrónica y comprarías algo?
-Intentarías soldarte un 7805 en la mano?
-Tirarías por la ventana todo lo que haya en tu casa (o taller) relacionado con la electrónica?


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 10, 2009)

por 1,000,000, me casaria con la suegra!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

-dejarias de robar internet y lo pagarias como es devido?
-te dejarias caer varias gotitas de estaño caliente en la espalda o en el abdomen?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

-Estarías un dia entrero respirando ese humo que sale al soldar?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

mmm Con lo que me gusta tener plomo en la sangre, tambien será en los pulmones...

Por cierto, nosotros los electronicos que frecuentamos el cautín, supongo que nuestros niveles de plomo en la sangre son mayores que el promedio. Como agarramos el estaño con la mano, tanto y tanto que acabamos absorviendo poco a poco microgramos por la piel y por el humo.

Ya me dio mellito.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya se me habia hecho extraño que haya subido mucho de peso en estos ultimos años pero no se ve, ahora se que es el plomo en mi cuerpo.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Un plomero debe tener mas, creo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2009)

peso, o plomo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

Pues, la verdad, ni se diferencia...

Que nadie tomo en serio mi comentario?.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 10, 2009)

Yo se que es verdad lo del plomo tacatomon, pero como estamos en chansa y burla pues bueno.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2009)

Plomo. Un plomero, deduzco que debe trabajar con mas plomo que un electrónico. O quizás solo sea el nombre.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2009)

busca en la web a ver como puede ingresar el plomo en el organismo , si por la piel es posible.

y por la nariz...jodanse , por vagos, si veo que les ponen ventiladores a todo , hasta al mouse.
haganse en la mesa de trabajo un ventilador que aleje el humo de uds y listo, apoyado sobre unas gomas y con control de velocidad para evitar ruido molesto (por experienca lo digo) .

y listo.

vagos ..... 



			
				george.manson.69 dijo:
			
		

> por 1,000,000, me casaria con la suegra!


picaron.haciendose el bocho con la vieja ?   
hay algunos que por 0,1 $ lo harian   ...no casarse......................solo picar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

jajajajajajjajaa.

Solo por picar?

Hielo acaso?

Ni loco.

Por cierto, lo del plomo es pura fiesta, xd. Pero a veces pone uno a pensar.

El lechero, como el plomero con lo del plomo, tiene leche en la sangre?
El heladero, el carnicero ()...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2009)

hay que hacerse los equipos de seguridad.
un amigo ingeniero que tuvo que hacer el unas placas por apuro si le afectaba el tema de el humo.

la mesita de soldado en un lugar ventilado , y ademas el ventiladorcito.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> mmm Con lo que me gusta tener plomo en la sangre, tambien será en los pulmones...
> 
> Por cierto, nosotros los electronicos que frecuentamos el cautín, supongo que nuestros niveles de plomo en la sangre son mayores que el promedio. Como agarramos el estaño con la mano, tanto y tanto que acabamos absorviendo poco a poco microgramos por la piel y por el humo.
> 
> ...



Tio me das miedo ...

A partir de ahora, para soldar, guantes, mascarilla y vntilador


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2009)

con tantos toxicos en mi ciudad un poco de plomo no me preocupa, salgo de la ciudad y siento que me falta oxigeno


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> con tantos toxicos en mi ciudad un poco de plomo no me preocupa, *salgo de la ciudad* y siento que me falta oxigeno


Acaso tu ciudad esta tan oxigenada?  No se cual sea tu ciudad, pero en la mayoría de las ciudades grandes mas bien el oxígeno hace falta...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

jajaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2009)

siento, dije, por que lo que me hace falta cuando salgo es el smog y unos cuantos imecas

saludos desde smogpolis mexico df!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2009)

Descuida helminto, hasta Veracruz llega un poco de plomo y lluvia acida de vez en cuando.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2009)

eso nomas es lo que se puede llevar el viento, pero lo que se queda en el valle...!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2009)

adictos eso es lo que son.

ya los veo en una fiesta pinchando el canape con la pata de una una resistencia de 1W .

adictos y fanaticos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2009)

mmm, la exposicion al plomo es sin querer no?

Pues, de cuando aca hay adictos al plomo?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2009)

yo uso estaño y resina , no plomo .

fumamos el estaño y la resina y si , somos adictos a esto .

(lo dije en broma tacatomon   )


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2009)

bueno, si hay quienes se comen a mordiscos un pcb, ya tenemos de todo! 
seeee, soy adicto a la electronica


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

Volviendo a las preguntas, aquí les traigo algunas:

-Se comperían una cucaracha? 
-Masticarían un CI de 16 patas?
-Se golpearían el codo una y ora vez con un martillo


----------



## unleased! (Jul 12, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, nosotros los electronicos que frecuentamos el cautín, supongo que nuestros niveles de plomo en la sangre son mayores que el promedio. Como agarramos el estaño con la mano, tanto y tanto que acabamos absorviendo poco a poco microgramos por la piel y por el humo.
> 
> Ya me dio mellito.


Aunque en el rollo de estaño veas una etiqueta que ponga *Estaño= 60% Plomo= 40%* en realidad la cantidad de plomo es mucho menor, normalmente es un 28% de plomo y el resto de estaño.

Esto es debido a que como los electrónicos pasamos mucho mas tiempo en contacto con esta sustancia que un fontanero (o plomero por vuestras tierras) la concentración en el cuerpo es mayor por eso decidieron entre la industria y las organizaciones sanitarias disminuir la cantidad de plomo a niveles mas seguros.

Para compensar la carencia de plomo en la aleación se usa estaño mas refinado, de mayor calidad.

El estaño de fontanería no difiere mucho del de electrónica, la cantidad de plomo en este caso es del 32%, el estaño no es tan refinado y la resina que tiene el alma (o directamente no la tiene) es mas tóxica y de mala calidad. También requiere que sea calentada a algo mas de temperatura para que funda y, una vez fria, si se vuelve a calentar pierde algo resistencia.

Yo por 1.000.000$ (mejor 1.000.000 de euros que al cambio son mas dólares) haría lo que nadie ha dicho hasta ahora, ¡Ir al banco a cobrarlos!

Creo que ya es bastante sacrificio el de buscar una maleta en casa donde te cojan tan cantidad de billetes   

Abur!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 12, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




el plomo de por si es muy dificil de absorber por el cuerpo humano, asi que la manera en que nos intoxicamos es estando en contacto del oxido de plomo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 15, 2009)

Te meterías una raya de componentes SMD?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Si es por ir a cobrarlos, me apunto.


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 16, 2009)

aqui traigo otras preguntas:

te comerias a tu perro?
te aventarias desnudo a un baño de clavos?
desarmarias tu iphone y te lo comerias?
te darias un toque de 24 volts alla abajo?
te enterrarias en tu espalda 20 circuitos de 40 pines?
darias a tu novia, a tu peor enemigo?
te aventarias de un avion sin paracaidas?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2009)

Como es eso de aventurarse de un avión? Creo que si te refieres a tirarme, no lo haría.


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

dijo aventarse=tirarse.

a pesar de que algunas de las preguntas y o comentarios son un poco tontos dan para reirse un rato!

y si hicieramos un desarrollo? o un proyecto cuyo premio, por asi decirle fuera el palo verde?


----------



## rojewski (Jul 16, 2009)

Aprenderia japones, ruso y assembler, jejeje.


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

yo ha programar pic entonces!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> y si hicieramos un desarrollo? o un proyecto cuyo premio, por asi decirle fuera el palo verde?


Quién pone el "palo verde"?


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

yo no jejejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 17, 2009)

mmm... Palo verde?

Yo ya me voy.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 17, 2009)

El palo verde es una planta verdad?


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

jejejeje

1 palo= $ 1 000 000 (uruguayos)
1 palo verde= u$s 1 000 000 (dolares americanos)


----------



## soschorni (Jul 17, 2009)

hulk tiene un palo verde  jajaj


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 17, 2009)

yo prefiero echarme un palito, pero lo prefiero mas maduro


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 18, 2009)

¿Qué serías capaz de hacer por 1.000.000$?

Jugar ruleta rusa con una escopeta?
o con un revolver?


----------



## alexus (Jul 18, 2009)

ninguna de las dos, el dinero no hace a la felicidad.


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 18, 2009)

juego con el revolver, pero sin balas!


----------



## DETO 3 (Jul 18, 2009)

el dinero no hace la felicidad (la compra hecha)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

haag.........cuantas pavadas ponen che , se los digo con cariño de verdad.

el dinero, el pu   dinero es solo un medio de intercambio que nos evita andar con la vaca por todos lados, el que tiene mucho es por que posee muchos bienes y/o poder.
el dinero no es esos papeles que representan lo que uno tiene.
el dinero es:
un techo lindo
comida cuando hace falta.
abrigo
medicina si uno se enferma.
mujeres sin problemas
presumir ante los demas.

en fin, .......que es la felicidad ?

habran visto en algunas peliculas que cuando el protagonista sufre algun problema de el alma o del corazon se va a pasar unos dias a su casa de la montaña, o a un hotel de primera donde conoce a una linda chica.
bueno, si no tenes dinero tendras que disipar tu problema en un lugar que no da ni para hacer un cortometraje, sin una playa cerca , sin una habitacion grande y sin nadie que te ayude a superar el problema.

si NO tenes dinero y tu hijo esta enfermo sufriras, .........cual fue la pelicula ?.........una con jack nicholson , creo que era "mejor , imposible" , que el tip era escritor.
en fin, si tenes $$$$$$$ curas a tu hijo, si no tenes plata se puede morir .
si no tenes plata pasas hambre, si tenes plata tenes la panza llena.
excesos ? eso ya es culpa de uno.....a joderse.  

por otro lado , tener mucho dinero tambien consigue:
amigos que no conocias y que solo quieren tu dinero, familia que quiere imponer su forma de pensar, gente que directamente solo quiere robarte y se presenta como ladrones.

en fin.
el dinero es lo que es:
poder.
poder comprarte esto y aquello.

y la gente es lo que es.
la gente que se te pegara y tu mismo.

y para no irme sin responder a la pregunta:
que haria por 1 millon de pesos ¿?
ni idea, pero no lo diria yo a menos que sea una oferta en firme, es mas, esperaria que quien me lo ofrece haga su solicitud.
ahora si ese millon me cayese de arriba...........de primera instancia  yo lo veria como un problema, todo un tema , o un trabajo que debere resolver.

la idea es que esa $$ sea una solucion para uno, una fuente de paz y de logros.
no siempre es asi.
la plata ayuda a hacer la felicidad.
la gente es la que hace macanas.

saludos viejas !


----------



## alexus (Jul 18, 2009)

wow.

s.p.


----------



## DETO 3 (Jul 18, 2009)

en verdad es cierto fernandob pero el internet sale guita ambien ''no lo desperdicien . aprovechenlo'' saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

Pues parece una gilipollez, pero en la vida real pueden paarecer cosas así.
¿Por 100$ estarías un mes sin celular?

Pues yo sí, y lo he demostrado.
Hace poco me robaron el móvil, y el seguro me lo pagó. Me pagaron 130$ y por los puntos me costó 
30$.

Desventaja: un mes sin móvil, y ni me enteré


----------



## seaarg (Jul 23, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> -te comerias una bolsita de resistencias de 1/4 de vatio?
> -agarrarias la punta caliente del cautin con la mano?
> -te dejarias caer un transformador de 600VA en un pie?
> -comerias pan untado con crema de soldar?
> ...



Estemmm... yo de chico me olvide enchufado el cautin de 100W y a las horas lo agarre con la mano a pleno por el metal que cubre la resistencia interna. Senti olor a pollo a la parrilla!

¿Donde reclamo mi millon?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Un dato:

A mi celular le cayó un transformador en la pantalla. Ya lleva 2 semanas con la pantalla en blanco y la verdad, lo extraño.

Quien está repartiendo Millones?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

¿tirarias el procesador de tu PC en el piso con las patas para arriba y saltarías encima? 
Creo que fue li-ion el que piso un 555 jajajajaj.
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Como era el transformador? de 25A?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

No tan grande, no hubiese estado vivo ahora. Nomas uno de un Kilo.

Saludos.

¿Tocarías con la lengua un secundario de transformador de 50VAC?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

Sólo 50VCA? sube a 100


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 27, 2009)

Solo 100V?  
 Algo que no creo que nadie se atreva a hacer: Descargarse en las pelot** la energia almacenada en el tubo de rayos catodicos de un TV(el chupon del Flyback). Eso si no lo haria ni por 100.000.000 USD$...   Bueno, quizas si...


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2009)

correrias en pelotas arriba de un escenario frente a todas estas personas durante mas de una hora?

jajaja  saludos!


----------



## jorger (Jul 27, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No tan grande, no hubiese estado vivo ahora. Nomas uno de un Kilo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Tocarías con la lengua un secundario de transformador de 50VAC?



Lo que puse yo en un post anterior es mucho más desagradable jeje
Eso de dejar que te saltara un arco de un flyback de 25kv a un ojo... .
A ver quien se atreve con eso jejeje

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero la prueba que puse yo estámas terrenal y no te mandaría al otro mundo. Bueno, quizas veas como que un destelloen tu cerebro y yá.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Jul 27, 2009)

al contrario de tacato, la pantalla de mi cel quedo negra!

se me cayo al baterclo, y en la desesperacion por sacarlo no se porque tire la cadena, tranquilos, aun no me habia sentado a meditar!

hasta hoy funciono.

aun suena como llorando, quizas dice: arreglame bo***o!



lo extraño   

pero... hacen giros?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> correrias en pelotas arriba de un escenario frente a todas estas personas durante mas de una hora?
> 
> jajaja  saludos!



Pobre gente


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Lo que puse yo en un post anterior es mucho más desagradable jeje
> Eso de dejar que te saltara un arco de un flyback de 25kv a un ojo... .
> A ver quien se atreve con eso jejeje
> 
> Un saludo



Pues como que no molaria,ya que no quiero ver la mitad del dinero jajaja,prefiero quedarme con mis 2 ojos.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 28, 2009)

yo me tragaria el estaño como si fuera un fideo


----------



## DETO 3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> yo me tragaria el estaño como si fuera un fideo


de cuantos metros?


----------



## jorger (Jul 28, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> yo me tragaria el estaño como si fuera un fideo


Mmm sabes que el plomo que tiene el estaño es tóxico no?,vale,conseguirás el millon de €/$ o lo que sea,pero morirás y no te servirá de nada el millón


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

pero tendrás un entierro muuuuy digno.
Que hasta vendrá el papa a oficiar la misa.


----------



## Loktar (Jul 28, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> pero tendrás un entierro muuuuy digno.
> Que hasta vendrá el papa a oficiar la misa.



jajaj que iluso


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

se meterian una gota de estaño caliente en el ojo? o meterian la mano en una de esas bateas que tienen estaño fundido?

se animarian a pinchar uno de esos transformadores que estan en la calle que contienen pcb?


----------



## oxanderv (Jul 30, 2009)

pues una vez me estayo un crisol con estaño liquido y me cayeron unos gotonones en los brasos. para mi fortuna no me paso nada solo fue el susto y aprendi a no meter nada humedo en un crisol


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

jajaja


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

se puede saber que estabas intentado hacer con el crisol oxanderv?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

Mejor dos millones, que la mitad se nos irá en impuestos...

EDIT: Se me ocurrió antes de verlo en los Simpsons


----------



## oxanderv (Ago 4, 2009)

en ese entonces trabajaba con una empresa de electronica que vendia repuestos y mi labor era arreglar algunos elementos que se maltrataban en el camino............


----------



## rlcapo (May 16, 2010)

$100.000.000.000 que harias?
Sentarte en un soldador desnudo de 300w
Poner la lengua en los cables de alta tensión
Acostarte una noche con tu perro afuera en una tormenta electrica al lado de un pararrayos
o... Prender fuego tu computadora de $20.000 y apagarla saltando arriva y tirandole nazta


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 16, 2010)

Vender mis 809.848 euros


----------



## Ratmayor (May 20, 2010)

Que tal estas?
* Usarias un capacitor de 4 Faradios / 50V como supositorio?
* Te sentarias sobre una bobina tesla encendida?
* Te comerias a tu mascota en barbacoa?
* Bailarias desnudo cual indiecito al rededor de un fuego en plena plaza publica?

Tengo muchas mas, pero tengo sueñito jejeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 20, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal estas?
> * Usarias un capacitor de 4 Faradios / 50V como supositorio?



Sí, pero se lo pondría a otra persona...




> * Te sentarias sobre una bobina tesla encendida?



Claro! Pero con las debidas precauciones...




> * Te comerias a tu mascota en barbacoa?



Es un conejo.... qué más da...




> * Bailarias desnudo cual indiecito al rededor de un fuego en plena plaza publica?




Creo que ya lo he hecho, pero después de tomarme una botella de ron.... y sin ganar ni uno... jejejej





Saludos!


----------



## lordfrac (May 22, 2010)

cambiaria un foquito con la mano, con la luz apagada ovio


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2010)

Pues yo me arriesgaria a la peligrosa tarea de ser atropellado por una rueda de tomate


----------



## anx (Jun 7, 2010)

> Algo que no creo que nadie se atreva a hacer: Descargarse en las pelot**  la energia almacenada en el tubo de rayos catodicos de un TV(el chupon  del Flyback). Eso si no lo haria ni por 100.000.000 USD$.



Pues...me lo pensaria muy seriamente eeeeee jajajajaja, que un millón es un millón jajajaja.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo que haria...


Organizaria un recital con bandas como metalica.. y por eso cobraria 1.000.000 u$s


----------



## smd10 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> A ver, quienes se apuntan para estos "cositos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...si pero antes seria mejor cargarlos a 300v, para que dén un ""pequeño"" cosquilleo cuando vaya bajando por la garganta


----------



## lorenzojlamas (Jun 9, 2010)

volviendo a lo del flyback en donde se lo descargarian por esa suma ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 9, 2010)

lorenzojlamas dijo:


> volviendo a lo del flyback en donde se lo descargarian por esa suma ?




El flyback no se carga. No es un capacitor.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 9, 2010)

Lo mas bajo que caeria por plata creo que seria... Mirar un programa completo del Showmatch actual... MUY bajo...


----------



## anx (Jun 10, 2010)

> El flyback no se carga. No es un capacitor.



Se referira a la energia almacenada en el TRC.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 10, 2010)

anx dijo:


> Se referira a la energia almacenada en el TRC.



bueno, algunos flybacks traen un mini-condensador para recitificar, igual se refiere a eso


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 10, 2010)

Claro, claro, claro...mientras no se confunda la carga de uno con el otro...


----------



## lordfrac (Jun 13, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Lo mas bajo que caeria por plata creo que seria... Mirar un programa completo del Showmatch actual... MUY bajo...



prefiero comerme un capacitor de 1f antes de ver un programa de show mach


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2010)

Pues en varias oportunidades recibi el voltage del fly-back y en otras la descarga de una pantalla y no obtuve mas que risas de mis colegas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 14, 2010)

y que tal darle una chupadita a una bombilla incnadescente que lleve un par de horas encendida?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> y que tal darle una chupadita a una bombilla incnadescente que lleve un par de horas encendida?


eso lo hizo un colega muy amigo mio y no se gano mas que una nueva botella de ron


----------



## rlcapo (Feb 21, 2012)

yo por 1.000.000 daria 1.000.000 
otras:
-tragarte el soldador y enchufarlo (debe hacer agarrar acides) 
-y comerme mi pc (el icono ).
a mi me pasaron varias cosas de este post, por ejemplo una ves se me cayo un trafo de microondas en los dedos del pie (creeanme el piso quedo peor), otra me comi un condensador de 2200uf 25v y todabia no entiendo como paso (por atras),y otra estaba agachado buscando una resistencia que se cayo al piso y se cae el soldador HDP en mi espalda  en realidad dio mas cosquillas que dolor 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2012)

¿Qué serías capaz de hacer por 1.000.000$?
nada no haría nada


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 21, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> eso lo hizo un colega muy amigo mio y no se gano mas que una nueva botella de ron



Bueno, por lo menos se ganó algo


----------



## smd10 (Feb 22, 2012)

rlcapo dijo:


> ... otra me comi un condensador de 2200uf 25v y todabia no entiendo como paso (por atras) ...



Ya no es la primera vez que oigo de gente que se come condensadores, y no lo entiendo... ¿dan premio o algo por hacerlo? ¿en serio dan el 1.000.000$ por comerse un condensador? ¿ ... o simplemente tienen buen sabor? DD


----------



## Tavo (Feb 22, 2012)

Yo solo cambiaría una palabra:

¿Qué harías *por* un millón de dólares? ---> ¿Que harías *con* un millón de dólares?  

Vamos, hablando seriamente, yo creo que más de uno (me incluyo) se c***ría hasta las patas con un millón de dólares en la mano... O quizá te volverías loco o algo así.

Son cifras incalculables, y no creo que alguien así porque sí te "regale" un millón de dólares, por más aberrante y descabellado que sea lo que hagas...

Por encima de todo eso, sería perder la dignidad, que vale bastante más que 1 millón de dólares. 

*¿Te tirarías debajo de un tren por 1 millón de dólares?* Yo sí. (si el tren está parado )


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

que harias por un millon ??

y la respuesta es facil:
que hiciste hasta ahora ??? 

es una mezcla de valor, educacion y otras cosillas (etica o falta de ella, verguenza ) .
pero............si hasta ahora no hiciste mucho (estudiar, planear y ejecutar un robo , prostituirte, etc,etc) , pues.......no creo que hagas algo.

ahora ........si la pregunta es:
que harias si te ofrecen, te dan la oportunidad servida de ......

nadie te dara nada por comerte un condensador.

LA REALIDAD ES :
serias tan HDP de dejar a alguien morir (si estan solos y nadie ve) y sacarle el maletin con el dinero?? .
serias tan ruin como para engañar a una vieja para quedarte con sus bienes??
te acostarias con alguien desagradable por ese dinero, o en verdad mucho menos ??? 

esas respuestas estan en la parte oscura de nosotros y varian segun el momento y las circunstancias.

pero no es algo que compartiriamos.
n


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2012)

Por un millon de dolares andaria en bola por todas las estaciones de Transmilenio  



Y por otro millon de dolares mas me pongo nuevamente la ropa.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

y de nuevo yo:

por un millon de pesos o dolares o loque sea uno NO ELIJE.
es el que pone la plata el que decide.........y dudo que paguen por esas csoas que mencionan.i


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2012)

pero si los tendría al millón ya se que me comprarria ,me alcanza para 4 camellos y me sobran 100000 cien-mil


----------



## Tavo (Feb 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y de nuevo yo:
> 
> por un millon de pesos o dolares o loque sea uno NO ELIJE.
> *es el que pone la plata el que decide.........*y dudo que paguen por esas csoas que mencionan.i


Muy inteligente el señor...  

Y no creo que hagan las cosas que el dueño del millón decida... porque de cierto que no van a ser cosas tan fáciles como tragarse un capacitor o chupar el soldador prendido... o meterse la trifásica por el or**.  

De seguro que van a ser cosas mucho peores...


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2012)

y que tal hacer loque te digan y que al final no te den la plata.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 23, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> y que tal hacer loque te digan y que al final no te den la plata.



Jajaja, terrible dolor de cabeza!!!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 23, 2012)

jaja permiso ... me voy a meter en el tema .... si me dan un millon de pesos por algo primero lo pensaria .... no haria nada desagradable ni denigrante no mataria, no robaria, tal vez miraria la mujer de mi projimo.... pero poniendo un poco los pies en la tierra nadie que ame el dinero le lo regalaria por hacer algo.... por lo menos un millon de dolares o pesos con lo que cuesta juntarlos.....un saludo bien grande a todos y disfruten el millon que alcanza para muchas cosas


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2012)

¿Un millón de dolares?... Uf, hay meses que no los gano 

Sal U2



Cuentan que el insigne escritor Don Camilo José Cela se encontraba en cierta ocasión en una fiesta de la "Alta Sociedad", se acercó a un pequeño grupo de Damas que charlaban animadamente de cosas de la vida.
En un momento de la conversación el Sr. Cela planteo que si por cierta (muy elevada) cantidad de dinero alguna de ellas pasaría la noche con el.
Entre risas y bromas alguna de ellas contestó que sí.
Pasada las horas y cuando la vela da tocaba su fin, el Sr Cela se acercó a una de esas Damas y le propuso, por una módica cantidad de dinero que pasara la noche con el.
La Dama se sintió muy ofendida y le contestó ¿Qué quién se creía que era ella?.
Don Camilo contestó muy seriamente que lo que ella era ya había quedado claro en la conversación anterior y que solo pretendia que le hiciera una rebaja en el precio.
Yo creo que esto es una "Leyenda Urbana" pero conociendo como las gastaba el Sr. Cela puede ser que esta historia tenga algo de cierta.

Sal U2


----------

